# Turfcity Futsal



## nisshenvj (May 13, 2013)

Anyone interested in playing soccer on weekends at trurfcity?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## davidwcronk (Aug 6, 2012)

nisshenvj said:


> Anyone interested in playing soccer on weekends at trurfcity?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Yes


----------

